# W8 Performance webpages.



## anosis03 (Mar 15, 2004)

It seems like the first post derailed mid way through.
I am looking for tuners with their website addresses in the US that offer for example:
Chip tuning, Air intake replacement and exhaust replacement.
And if any of you tried these upgrades, please comment on the experience.
Thanks.


----------



## scotty_passat (Apr 17, 2001)

*Re: W8 Performance webpages. (anosis03)*

http://www.upsolute.com
W8 chip tuning


----------



## anosis03 (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: W8 Performance webpages. (scotty_passat)*

Scotty_passat,
I checked your website, but cannot find the W8 in the database. Could you please post HP and torque gain?


----------



## 155VERT83 (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: W8 Performance webpages. (scotty_passat)*

Up.
I could use a few more of those "hp" deals.


----------



## jeffsu350 (Nov 7, 2003)

wetteraure chips the w8 too. http://www.chip-tuning.com i just got mine chipped. Great people to work with, i now have 290 hp and 288 ft/lbs of torque. 
http://www.ecstuning.com is working on a lot of parts for the w8
http://www.pgperformance.com is working on a BBK for the W8.
http://www.importrp.com has some stuff. 
http://www.parts411.com is where i got my axxis ultimate brake pads for the w8 w/ the correct "d" connector


----------



## W8-4Motion (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: (jeffsu350)*

Is their a way to get a Tip chip and an engine chip at the same time??


----------

